# Should Have Bought a Transit-based MH?



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

A repairer recently posted the following on the Fiat Forum- 
"We are in a bit of bother , I have customer with a 2003 2.3jtd Swift Motorhome in desperate need of a Cam Sprocket.

We have been in touch with our local Fiat dealer who has informed us that the part is no longer available and also been in touch with countless breaker yards up and down the country who also can not help."

People who replied confirmed that the engine part is no longer available from Fiat but might be available from breakers in Poland. The motorhome owner might potentially have to scrap his vehicle. This scenario fills me with dread cos I own a year 2000 Fiat motorhome and could easily lose my whole investment in this vehicle if it fails due to an unobtainable part.

Ford Transits, on the other hand seem to vastly outnumber Peurgeot/Fiats on the road so I would imagine parts are more readily available. Maybe that is why I am being quoted £1200 for a renovated gearbox whilst an aquantance paid £600 for a gearbox renovation on his slightly older Transit.

The howmanyleft web site provides statistics; such as for Fiat 2.5D where there appear to be only a handful on the road
Howmanyleft

The results for Ford Transit shows thousands and there are too many to read but 
Ford Transit is typical.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I think you're interpreting the data on How Many Left wrong as all it can tell you is how many vehicles registered as a specific type are left. Most vehicles do not have 2.5D in the vehicle name, for example. There are 168 model variations:

http://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/combined/Fiat_Ducato

There are 63,000 on the road (with 7,708 SORN) vs 779,532 on the road (with 42,283 SORN) so its fair to assume there are still very limited numbers overall. However don't forget the Citroen Relay and Peugeot boxer which may have similar parts.

http://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/combined/Ford_transit

I don't think there is any danger of the vehicle being scrapped - you can certainly pick up a 2.3 engine if not a whole van for £1000.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

That site is a load of rubbish. There's probably more 2.5d fiat based Hymers for sale at any one time on ebay than that site reports as a total in the UK. I've seen this site quoted several times on different forums and none of the quoted figures bares any relationship to reality. According to them none of my 4 motorbikes exist in the UK.

By the way, the howmanyleft page is listing LWB comercial vans, nothing to do with motorhomes, long, std or short wheel base.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Is the cam sprocket the thing on the end of the cam that the belt goes round. If so you could have this made in a tool room. It may cost 1 few quid but its not too difficult.

Oterwise have you tried the internet parts finders like Breakeryard or Parts gateway. these have worked for me many times on older vans when i couldnt get parts. No need to ring round- they ring you

true what you say about fiats though and parts availability.

Phill


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

I am not convinced by the advice to try breakers yards for engine spares. The average scrapped van has probably done several hundred thousand miles. Would you pay someone to remove the cam sprocket from a scrapped vehicle? If worn then remove another from another vehicle? Good money after bad.
The point I was making, apparently not very clearly, is that Fiat (and therefore Peurgeot and Citroen cos they are all made in the same factory) no longer provide these engine spares for a year 2000 vehicle. 
I would expect manufacturers to more likely to keep the spares production going where there is a large number of their vehicles still in operation.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

In my business we had a number of very rare machines and getting spares could be a problem. We found that most things could be made. Here is one company which may be able to help: http://www.brentwingearcompany.co.uk/?page=gears

or here: http://www.pentag-gears.com/

the predecessors of this company used to make parts for me: http://www.blaneygears.com/

They are more expensive than off the shelf stuff would be, but if you can't get it off the shelf it solves the problem. The last big gear I had made cost £600 which I thought was OK, Alan.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It's down to cost of production, not much else.

Fiat don't know how many of any particular part are going to be needed, apart from historical parts sales data, so they produce X number and see how they last.

I'd be surprised if anyone could make a case for producing another batch of those cambelt pulleys once they run out.

Land Rover declared a while back that 10 years was the maximum they would supply spares for, but in their case there are huge numbers of 2nd-tier suppliers, so you can get almost all parts for all models, back to the 60's and before.

There are also other options on the pulley, I understand that the 2.3JTd drive from the crankshaft is by toothed belt, but by chain between the two camshafts, so you'd need to sort out which pulley or sprocket is needed.

Toothed Belt Pulleys are available commercially with various widths and blank hub, so should be feasible to get one modified by a competent machine shop, given that you had the original to use as a pattern.

Peter


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Bill_H said:


> That site is a load of rubbish.


It depends on what the vehicle was original registered as, which depends to some degree on the supplying dealer.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

OP..why are you worrying about what might happen,get on and enjoy your van,if it goes t*ts up anything is repairable.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh for goodness sake, I stupidly didn't read the post carefully enough. I thought the OP needed a pulley, but instead he is just worrying about a one in the thousand chance that he might some day need one....................................................., Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't speak for the Ducato or Boxer, but the 07 on Relay 2.2 uses the Transit engine.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi

Take a look at seekpart24.com

Ian


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

icer said:


> Hi
> 
> Take a look at seekpart24.com
> 
> Ian


Ian, thanks for that, great site with plentiful parts. Has really cheered me up.
No wonder you have had 77 'thanks' in 71 posts!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Anything can be reproduced provided you have the original as a pattern or the drawing, preferably both.
A short distance from our house I can buy a new Norton Commando,
or even a Manx from elsewhere. 
Reproduction pattern parts for many old motorcycles are readily available. Even a New Me262 or De Haviland Mosquito. 
All out of production for many years. 
All you need is the above and Money.

An engine pulley,sprocket or gear is no problem just a short term annoyance.

Possibly be able to reproduce parts from sintered metal powder on a 3D printer soon.

Steve


----------

